# Homemade Turtle Trap How To ??



## RangerI

More turtles than fish!! I would like to relocate the population in my pond. Lookin for any plans, pics, or links for a homemade turtle trap. Any help on this is appreciated!


----------



## jimbo4116

RangerI said:


> More turtles than fish!! I would like to relocate the population in my pond. Lookin for any plans, pics, or links for a homemade turtle trap. Any help on this is appreciated!



Make a 5x5 square out of 4 inch pvc drain pipe.

Suspend a net  or chicken wire basket from it with cable ties so the net is covering the out side of the PVC frame, but not the inside.

Turtles will climb on the pvc frame using the net, if and when they fall in to the middle they can not climb back on the uncovered pipe.


----------



## RangerI

Any bait in trap or type 'ramp' for them to climb into trap??


----------



## Nugefan

RangerI said:


> Any bait in trap or type 'ramp' for them to climb into trap??



I'd put a dead fish or 2 ...

and I'd relocate them to the pot and make a turtle mull ....


----------



## gadeerwoman

do a search on 'turtle'. I posted some internet sites with plans a few weeks ago.


----------



## RangerI

gadeerwoman,  search under what forum/catagory? thanks


----------



## Milkman

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=320704&highlight=turtle


----------



## RangerI

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## centerc

use chicken wire bend it to a 5-6 ft rectangle, make a muzzle for them to enter like a fish basket. use wire to make a wire back thread it closed use a whole chicken with its head cut off for bait. or  sardines if you cant find a live chicken. tie it off to the bank leave a little bit out of the water so they can breathe.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

a place in Sandersville sells them. If you are interested pm me and I will give you the name of the place


----------



## Killdee

Yeah what the guy above said about keeping the top out of the water, they can easily drown.


----------



## Rays123

centerc said:


> use chicken wire bend it to a 5-6 ft rectangle, make a muzzle for them to enter like a fish basket. use wire to make a wire back thread it closed use a whole chicken with its head cut off for bait. or  sardines if you cant find a live chicken. tie it off to the bank leave a little bit out of the water so they can breathe.



first off whatever you do use something stronger than chicken wire ive been catchin turtles since i was little and speaking from experience you need to use the strongest wire you can find. ive seen baskets be completely torn to pieces by just a couple turtles trying to get out


----------



## hawgrider1200

trot line for em. U'll have a heck of a time trying to get the hook out of their mouth though.


----------



## miner

*traps*

Ace hardware in Gray sales turtle traps,


----------

